# Glocktech Industries MIC Holster



## hyfly1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have recently started using a MIC holster from Glocktech Industries. GLOCKTECH INDUSTRIES - Home of the Original MIC Holster since 1997 
It works as advertised, and I am now able to conceal my Glock 23 in my front waistband under a T shirt. I just wonder if there are any safety issues that I should be concerned about. Anyone have any insights?


----------

